# Featured on Drunken Woodworker



## Nick Ferry (Feb 23, 2011)

http://youtu.be/oKFAvWdrdYU?t=7m20s

I felt honored to be on his show. He also had Sterling Davis who does some really cool scroll saw work


----------

